# Early Birthday, YAHOO!



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a really long, hard day at work but my hubby had these waiting for me. I never would have bought these for myself. YIPPEE!
My birthday is Nov.1

Ahhh, more props for the garage haunt. I gotta get crackin'!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll have a good time with both.
Spazm can be modified a little to get you better amplified sound, he's got a good voice!

And, I did not steal your balloons, though, I was naked!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's to good spouses. Cheers!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, Jeff! Is there a tutorial somewhere? He could use more volume.

I agree ScareFx. CHEERS!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How awesome is that?! And to think how lucky he is..see? It doesn't take much to make us haunters happy!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the loot.

I really like my Spazm, and you will too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like him already. Keith had it in a large bag in the closet. I looked down and saw the top of its head and knew what it was before I took it out.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

HB you are a Lucky Lady indeed, Happy Birthday to you, I would sing it but I don't want you to swear off Birthdays, I Hope you have a Good One and many more.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

awesome. now that a present. like the spazm.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

does he give lessons ? Let me sign my wife up...


----------

